# Free place to stay in Colorado



## BrokenSpoke (Jun 28, 2002)

Ever thought about racing in Colorado but need a place to stay? We have some pretty decent money crits (Parker Crit in July and Bannock in August) coming up in July / August along with the Mt. Evans hillclimb (July), so I thought I would post an offer on this board. Anyone wanting to come race is welcome to stay at my house. I live in Parker, CO which is about 20 miles south of Denver. I can accomodate 3-4 adult racers or 1-2 juniors provided an adult travels with them. Even if you are not interested in racing and just want to ride, that's ok too. I posted this offer 2 years ago and did not get any takers. 

If you are interested please email me at cyclist462 @ hotmail. com and we can go from there. 

The website for the local race scene is www.americancycling.org


----------

